# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  10 điểm cần khám phá ở Singapore - Lời khuyên khi đi du lịch

## NguyenVanLam

1. Vườn bách thảo Singapore
Ở Singapore các hoạt động kinh doanh đều mở cửa lúc 11giờ. Vì vậy, trong lúc chờ đợi, bạn sẽ làm gì. Câu trả lời là nên tới vườn bách thảo Singapore. Vườn mở cửa từ lúc 5giờ sáng. Bạn sẽ đi lang thang qua những con đường còn ướt cỏ của khu rừng mưa nhiệt đới và đến khu vườn lan quốc gia để ngắm bộ sưu tập hơn 1.000 loài lan thiên nhiên và 2.000 loài lan ghép. Sau khi tham quan, bạn nên thưởng thức một bữa sáng kiểu truyền thống của Singapore gồm trứng luộc, cà phê, bánh mì nướng phết mứt dừa.

2. Tác phẩm nghệ thuật ở Ritz - Carlton
Đến một khách sạn để thưởng thức các tác phẩm nghệ thuật có thể làm cho bạn ngạc nhiên nhưng Ritz - Carlton là một khách sạn đặc biệt. Đến đây, bạn sẽ thấy ngay tác phẩm nặng ba tấn của Frank Stella được lắp ở ngay lối vào và cặp điêu khắc bằng thủy tinh của Dale Chihuly treo hai bên cửa - đây là tác phẩm nằm trong bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật điêu khắc đương đại đẹp nhất Đông Nam Á. Ngoài ra, tại không gian công cộng và trong phòng khách của Ritz - Carlton bạn còn được chiêm ngưỡng những tác phẩm khác của Andy Warhol, David Hockney, Rainer Gross, Henry Moore hay Robert Zakanitch…

3. Chinatown
Nếu bạn muốn khám phá một điểm đến về văn hóa ở Singapore, hãy đến Trung tâm di sản Hoa kiều. Ở đây bạn sẽ thấy khung cảnh những con đường, những căn phòng ngủ, nhà bếp cuối thế kỷ 19 đầu thế kỷ 20 được tái hiện một cách chính xác. Đây cũng là một phần trong lịch sử hình thành Singapore bên cạnh những điều kỳ thú khác. Lúc ra khỏi khu này bạn cũng có thể chọn mua một vài món đồ lưu niệm ở các shop.

4. Phẫu thuật tạo hình
Nếu muốn kết hợp việc khám bệnh hoặc phẫu thuật tạo hình trong chuyến đi, bạn có thể sắp xếp để đến Trung tâm y tế Camden. Hoặc muốn “nâng cấp” khuôn mặt của mình mà không cần qua phẫu thuật thì nên đến gặp bác sĩ nổi tiếng Woffles Wu.

5. Đồ điện tử giá rẻ
Nếu bạn muốn tìm một camera cầm tay, đầu DVD di động, điện thoại di động, camera kỹ thuật cao, đầu MP3 hay một chiếc laptop… hãy đến Funan Digitalife Mall và Sim Lim Square. Giá ở đây thường rẻ hơn 10-20% so với giá thị trường. Đặc biệt tại Sim Lim Square bạn có thể mặc cả để bớt thêm chút ít và nếu thanh toán hàng bằng tiền mặt bạn sẽ được giảm vài đô.

6. Phố thời trang
Haji Tuy là một đường nhỏ nằm khuất trong trung tâm của khu Muslim nhưng Haji nổi tiếng là một “thiên đường thời trang”. Không trưng bày hoành tráng, quần áo thường để trong các shop nhỏ chật. Đây là các bộ đồ thời trang đã được trình diễn và được lấy lại từ khu Le Marais ở Paris hoặc Meatpacking New York. Ở đây, thậm chí bạn còn thấy cả bộ sưu tập của Garni hoặc Austin Powers… Và nếu cảm thấy đói bụng bạn có thể thưởng thức một bữa trưa theo phong cách Trung Đông ở quán Café le Caire nằm ngay góc phố.

7. Đu quay Singapore
Flyer Cao 165m, Singapore Flyer là chiếc đu quay lớn nhất thế giới. Nếu tới quốc gia này, bạn cũng nên đi thử để ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố với những tòa nhà chọc trời, nhất là vào buổi tối để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp lung linh về đêm của đảo quốc sư tử. Giá vé cho một lần đi là 29, 50 đôla Sing trong thời gian 30 phút. Sau khi trở lại mặt đất, bạn nên ăn tối ở Seafood Paradise.

8. White Rabbit
Vào thập niên 1950, để phục vụ những doanh trại quân đội các nhà hàng, quán bar, phòng tranh, spa đua nhau mọc lên. Gần đây, nhà hàng - bar White Rabbit - vốn là một pháo đài nhà thờ từng bị bỏ quên - đã được mở cửa trở lại. White Rabbit chuyên phục vụ món ăn theo phong cách châu Âu.

9. Phố ẩm thực
Geylang Là khu ẩm thực nổi tiếng đông đúc của Singapore. Đến đây để thưởng thức những món ăn theo đúng phong cách của người Ấn Độ, Malay và Trung Quốc như món cơm dừa, cà ri gà ở Bali Nasi Lemak; mì thịt chiên và tôm ở Kuching Kolo Mee hoặc mùi vị tuyệt vời của cơm, các món rau, đậu hũ ở quán Hakka…

10. Zouk
Dù khá nghiêm khắc với các luật lệ, nhưng cuộc sống về đêm của đảo quốc này cũng khá sôi động. Sau gần hai thập kỷ, Zouk vẫn là tâm điểm của hoạt động vui chơi về đêm. Zouk sôi động với những ánh đèn, sàn nhảy, dân chơi ăn mặc hợp thời trang với những bước nhảy điêu luyện. Đặc biệt, dàn âm thanh khổng lồ sẽ làm bạn mê đắm.

From: dulich.tuoitre.vn

----------


## ipad

Sing thiên đường mua sắm cho người lắm tiền nhiều của

----------


## jhonnyboy

Sing đời sống cao thật
Hiện đại , phát triển nhưng vẫn van hóa và sạch sẽ

----------


## dulichnt

Có thể nói Singapore là chuẩn mực của các nước châu á

----------


## h20love

hohooo, đến phẫu thuật chỉnh hình... thành boy thôi

----------


## ad1

Mình chỉ thích đi Shopping và USS thôi...

----------


## vinahuresingapore

Singapore không chỉ là điểm đến về du lịch mà còn là nơi chau dồi vốn tiếng anh và điểm đến của nhiều bạn du học singapore !
sắp tới hội thảo âm nhạc singapore được diễn ra tại hà nội đó, bạn nào quan tâm liên hệ tớ chia sẻ vé !
à tớ còn 3 vé được phát theo suất của công ty,  bạn nào nhanh thì tặng miễn phí !  để k dùng hết thời gian phí !

----------


## dung89

Mình rất muốn được sang sing 1 lần thôi cũng được :hehe:

----------


## vinahuresingapore

Bạn xem chương trình truyền hình có Hairi won  trong tập đi singapore chưa ? nếu xem rồi bạn sẽ biết singapore thực sự đẹp như thế nào ?
Du học cũng là một hình thức Học tập mà du lịch !

----------

